# old toys



## cdestroyer (Sep 24, 2021)

mattell shoot n shell, this fired a little plastic piece using pistol caps. I had a jump rope and sidewalk skates, rump rump over the cracks... marbles and aggies... was not into sports. game called operation where you used tweezers to retrieve a play piece without touching the metal sides and sounding the alarm..


----------



## Lee (Sep 24, 2021)

Pick up sticks game is something I still play occasionally today.


----------



## win231 (Sep 24, 2021)

I really loved the Superball when I was a kid:





I also liked this:


----------



## officerripley (Sep 24, 2021)

I always wanted a Slinky:


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 24, 2021)

officerripley said:


> I always wanted a Slinky:
> 
> View attachment 185463


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2021)

We rarely got any toys bought for us, when we did it was always something small that was unlikely to last more than a day... but I always yearned for one of these...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I never did get a bike of my own when I was a child, much less with 'storage'... but hey I wouldn't turn down the offer of an adult version today...


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 24, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> We rarely got any toys bought for us, when we did it was always something small that was unlikely to last more than a day... but I always yearned for one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never seen anything like that before!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 24, 2021)

The toys that I remember most were much loved hand me down pieces of junk similar to this old pedal car.


----------



## feywon (Sep 24, 2021)

Jumprope, jacks, marbles, stilts. We played hopscotch, Simon Says and hide &seek-- none of which required props.  My Dad hung a trapeze from a tree near the riverbank and we could swing out over  the water to dive in.  Our bikes were always second hand but Dad would paint them and make them seem like new.

When i was a toddler he made a just my size picnic table, and a small rocking chair the sides of which were like swans with the necks supporting the back of rhe rocker.  Don't even have photos cause they were lost in the fire when i was 8.

For my fifth birthday  i got a bunch of 'cowgirl' gifts from relatives we were visiting in NJ:  Western hat, vest, holster belt and cap gun set which was almost as heavy as a real one.  Dropped it on one of my big toes and that caused me to lose the toenail for a while.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I've never seen anything like that before!


Oh they were very popular when I was a little kid around the age of 5 or 6..maybe up until I was about 12


----------



## Tommy (Sep 25, 2021)

The Duncan yoyo was "the thing" for a while.

Lincoln logs, an erector set, tinker toys . . . anything I could build with.


----------



## Devi (Sep 25, 2021)

@feywon, your dad sounds wonderful. What a great childhood!

@Tommy — yes, Lincoln Logs were my favorite!


----------



## Fyrefox (Sep 25, 2021)

A lot more toys used to be made of wood rather than plastic, and they were almost indestructible.  My sister passed down to me an all-wood wagon made during WWII when metal and rubber were needed for the front lines…


----------



## feywon (Sep 25, 2021)

Tommy said:


> The Duncan yoyo was "the thing" for a while.
> 
> Lincoln logs, an erector set, tinker toys . . . anything I could build with.


OMG, i forgot about the yoyos. 
i didn't have 'building' sets till i was 11 or 12. i had Lincoln Logs and and a  plastic building set that was called American Bricks or the like.  Most of the pieces were made to look like bricks, they interlocked and the sets included window and door lintels, frames.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 23, 2021)

In the 70s, at Christmas time, my father would send me to the Hess gas station to buy toy trucks for his grandsons.

This 1974 tanker retailed for $1.89. I saw a commercial for this years more elaborate Hess toy with a retail price of $39.99.

Makes me feel old!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 23, 2021)

I would play this one for HOURS!  "Shoot the Moon"


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2021)

I have a 3 foot tall,  like new,   Raggedy Ann doll that my now teen-age granddaughters  never liked or wanted ..... so it sits in my  closet.

Would like to find someone who would_ really_ like it..


----------



## Jules (Nov 23, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> I have a 3 foot tall,  like new,   Raggedy Ann doll that my now teen-age granddaughters  never liked or wanted ..... so it sits in my  closet.
> 
> Would like to find someone who would_ really_ like it..


If it‘s like new you could list it on a local online selling site.  Put the price high enough that it’ll be someone who loves it is the purchaser.


----------



## Gardenlover (Nov 23, 2021)

Matchbox cars


Operation


HO Slot Cars


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2021)

officerripley said:


> I always wanted a Slinky:


You should definitely splurge, and get yourself one!   

I guarantee, it will still bring a smile. 
Well, maybe.  I _think so, but perhaps I can't guarantee it. _


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Would like to find someone who would_ really_ like it


A kindergarten or Child Care teacher?


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 27, 2021)

Growing up my favorite toy was any kind of doll but most specifically Sassy Susie. As a matter of fact, I still have her. Thinking about it now "Boy is she old !"


----------



## RobinWren (Nov 28, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> We rarely got any toys bought for us, when we did it was always something small that was unlikely to last more than a day... but I always yearned for one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Little things bring a smile to my face and a memory, this is one of them because I had one of these bikes. My friends and I decided that we wanted to go to London, we were very young and given the terrain we managed quite a few miles. Our parents never knew.


----------

